
Out-of-bounds write in systemd-resolved with crafted TCP payload - frign
http://openwall.com/lists/oss-security/2017/06/27/8
======
saulrh
I misparsed this as "A bug regarding an OOB write in systemd has been resolved
by deployment of a crafted TCP payload" and was hoping for a legendary tale of
deeply grey-hat infrastructure hack-patching.

------
stepik777
Remind me, why are such critical system components as systemd are still being
written in a memory unsafe language?

~~~
fidget
Yeah, we really should rewrite the kernel.

~~~
digi_owl
Err, that is not an excuse. That just leads to the question of why there is a
second kernel metastasizing in userspace.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14652787](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14652787)
(5 days ago, 192 points, 237 comments)

------
dogecoinbase
Sorry, but this is not a standard TCP payload. I think the bug is in the
library that made the packet, not with systemd. They should fix their library.

~~~
pjc50
Anything Internet-facing has to accept any kind of packet without crashing, or
at least without failing in an exploitable way. That's the bare minimum you-
must-be-this-tall entry requirement of security.

~~~
stepik777
I believe it was a joke about how Lennart Poettering usually responds to bug
reports.

~~~
dogecoinbase
You are correct. See, for example, his recent response to the issue where
systemd starts processes belonging to users whose usernames begin with a digit
with root privileges:
[https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issuecomment-...](https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/6237#issuecomment-311900864)

My deepest apologies to HN for the overly-dry sense of humor.

~~~
digi_owl
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe's_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe's_law)

------
tyingq
_" A patch to resolve this has been provided..."_

The patch resolves the resolver. Heh.

------
yuhong
OT, but I wonder why Poettering chose Kay Sievers to work on systemd in the
first place.

~~~
digi_owl
Both are Germans, and work at RH.

Frankly the more i look at things, the more i find a small group of people at
the RH German office to be the source of recent turmoil.

~~~
yuhong
Was that the only reason?

